# Grand River Is Going To Dry Up



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

It is at 1200 USGS...that is pretty bad for June especially with little to no rain in the forecast.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I know, it's awful. Everything down here is brown.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for reminding me..... it's about time to make a scouting run (Lansing to Ionia area) to look for new coho/steelhead wading spots closer to home.:evilsmile


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

after your input i headed to johnson launch,headed up to i96,pretty stretch,navigable,ty 4 your help


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

MickL said:


> Thanks for reminding me..... it's about time to make a scouting run (Lansing to Ionia area) to look for new coho/steelhead spots closer to home.:evilsmile


none around here...look elsewhere,lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh, yeah, that's right!!.... I meant to say Huron R close to home.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

just think, if 6th dam wasn't their you could wade all the way to the city of Muir. n only get wet up to your knee's. :yikes:


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> after your input i headed to johnson launch,headed up to i96,pretty stretch,navigable,ty 4 your help


Did you catch anything? 


I am tempted to go out for a few hours right now...


My concern is that the Grand historically slowly drops from June until when the snows come in December. If it is this low in June it might dry up by September lol...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> My concern is that the Grand historically slowly drops from June until when the snows come in December. If it is this low in June it might dry up by September lol...


Say what?

Now is the time to grab a rake and an old pair of shoes... the river is giving back.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

diztortion said:


> Say what?
> 
> Now is the time to grab a rake and an old pair of shoes... the river is giving back.


 Thanks, that reminds be, their's an old homemade lead anchor I cut loose. a few years back. n it will be a good way to stay .


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Theres barely a current in the river out here in Eaton Rapids. 2 of the coffers have nothing but small seeps in some cracks in the concrete rolling over them. Water management re-evaluation maybe? These hydro dams are sucking em up. The water diversion above the first coffer out here really takes a lot away..


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I think we just need rain. 

We had no snow during the winter and no rain during the spring...equals dried up Grand River.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> I think we just need rain.
> 
> We had no snow during the winter and no rain during the spring...equals dried up Grand River.


http://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/n...11-10-01&end_date=2012-06-30&site_no=04119000


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel for you guys, we're drying up over on the east side too. There are sand bars in the Raisin that I have never seen in my 25 years of fishing it, the dams are just barely trickling, and the fish are all piled up in the deep holes.... Of course suffering from a serious case of lockjaw too


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

diztortion said:


> http://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/n...11-10-01&end_date=2012-06-30&site_no=04119000



And you think yours looks bad... lol

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...12-06-20&end_date=2012-06-30&site_no=04176500


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

If they could orchestrate a timed flush in the G.R. area all would be well.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Justin said:


> If they could orchestrate a timed flush in the G.R. area all would be well.


Huhhuhuhuhuuhaaaaaahaaaaaa!:lol: The water needs the nutrients though.... growem bigfishies!....


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Just got back from the Grand...fishing was slow. 

One nice bass, a pike bit me off and I lost a sheepshead at my feet. 

Not much biting, water is super low and clear. I could see tons of fish and bait in the holes but not much was biting. 

I think I saw the world record carp.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Justin said:


> If they could orchestrate a timed flush in the G.R. area all would be well.


Lmao


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

limpinglogan said:


> I think we just need rain.


 Gee....ya think?


----------

